# The compulsive liar



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

My stbxw lies so often I really don't know what to think. She lies about unimportant things. She is great at lying in email in case it's used for documentation. I don't really front although I will in mediation if necessary 

It's beyond just defensive mechanism at this point. She tries to be very secretive about anything. She dropped my D. Stuff off last week and had a pack of cigs on the front passenger seat, so I'm like "still smoking?" which she told me she quit blah blah she replies with, "what makes you say I'm smoking?" . . . Get the point? She just lies period lol

In the end it doesn't really matter.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Linguist said:


> My stbxw lies so often I really don't know what to think. She lies about unimportant things. She is great at lying in email in case it's used for documentation. I don't really front although I will in mediation if necessary
> 
> It's beyond just defensive mechanism at this point. Se tries to be very secretive about anything. She dropped my D. Stuff off last week and had a pack of digs on the front passenger seat, so I'm like "still smoking?" which she told me she quit blah blah she reminds with, "what makes you say I'm smoking?" . . . Get the point? She just lies period lol
> 
> In the end it doesn't really matter.


No.

It doesn't matter.


----------

